# As always - worried about Lottie Spaniel!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh I know I'm always wittering about her  

But......... she's done done a big howl. She's never howled before. Why did she do that? Is she poorly?  

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sure she's just being silly Em don't worry hun  Was it a proper howl or a yelp?

Axxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

She's a flippin nutty spaniel... they do this from time to time - I used to find it hilarious when Dexter did them, he used to do it quite frequently! xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Scout does it too....all the time!

He has a special squeaky toy that starts him off, sometimes he'll squeak it himself and start howling with it in his mouth 

xxx


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

If she's not showing any other signs of discomfort then she's most likely being a daft spaniel. Is she a cocker? My little cocker does the most unexpected things. He decided today he was frightened of a glass of orange juice I put on the floor and spent teh morning walking round the room in big circles as far away from it as possible.     

Spaniels are weird!  But we love 'em!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Right then - I'll put it down to madness and a bit of tummy ache   

Pinkcarys - We went for a walk yesterday and there was an umberella lying on a wall. Lottie leapt in the air and we ended up having to cross over rather than go past it


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

That's hilarious!     I swear that cockers have such huge noses that it takes up room where their brains should be.

Glad Lottie is ok. Well, normal for a spaniel anyway


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

bless! Daisy did something similar recently. She was sleeping on the floor and suddenly let out a werewolf like howl. V funny.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Now why didn't I just laugh    . Need to chill out more.............

Maybe she had a dream


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We were worried for the first few mins but she seemed fine so then we just laughed. Dh had a party the following week and we'd hired a singer called Daisy so we did wonder if she'd heard part of a conversation and thought she was the one singing so had to practice


----------

